# Looking for local tank builders



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for getting a large aquarium built locally (lower mainland) ?

Glass or acrylic, doesn't matter. Looking to get something done very soon, so any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

perhaps one of our sponsors: Munster Tanks - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------

